# Betonschalsteine ohne Bodenplatte ?



## nature-man (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe vor einen Folienteich zu bauen. Den  tiefen Bereich von ca. 1,80m plane ich mit Betonschalsteine zu mauern( um auf entsprechendes Wasservolumen zu kommen will ich mit den B.steinen steile Ufer schaffen).Auf der einen Seite der Betonschalsteinmauer verläuft direkt eine Holzterasse/Steg (Also geht es direkt vom Steg/Terasse 1,80m tief ab) Vom Grundriß her ein Fünf-Eck.Auf der anderen Seite, direkt neben dem Teich ; ist eine ca. 2m hohe Mauer. 
Nun meine Frage : Wenn ich die Betonschalsteine setze, recht da ein kleines Streifenfundament bzw. gar kein Fundament. Ist doch gewachsener Boden. Oder ist der Druck der Mauer bzw. Steg/Terasse zu groß, so daß womöglich sich etwas verschiebt?
Oder, so wie ich denke, stabilisieren  sich die Betonschalsteine nicht selbst? Vorausgesetzt ich überlappe die Eisen in den Betonschalstenen genügend.
Liege ich da richtig?
Freue mich über jede Antwort.

Besten Dank im Voraus,

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Betonnschalsteine ohne Bodenplatte ?*

Hallo Marcel,
theoretisch und Praktisch kann das ohne Boden funktionieren... nur wird Dir da keiner eine Garantie drauf geben können...

Der Boden an der Stelle mag Jahrzehnte lang stabil und 'gewachsen' gewesen sein.

Aber Du nimmst z.B. der 2m hohen Wand (wie tief ist die im Boden oder liegt die da nur auf?) eine Grundlage.... 
Ebenso der Terassenbereich... von weiter hinten drückt mitunter das Hausgewicht.
(Zeichnung, Abstände und Höhenprofil könnten hier gut sein beim Ratgeben  )

Wenn Du jeweils zwei 1,8m Wände mit Schaltsteinen machst, dann fällt das Stück Bodenplatte und Eisen, meiner Meinung nach (kostentechnisch), nicht mehr ins Gewicht... 
Arbeit ist es trotzdem 
Das Fünfeck wird mit Monierung sicher stabil sein... aber eine Grundplatte, wo ggf. dann auch Bodenablauf drin ist, darf dann ruhig betoniert sein... da sackt Dir dann auch nichts nach.

Ich habe bei mir in einer Ecke ein Bauschuttgrab vom Hausbau aufgetan... 
Viele Hohlräume...  hab ettliches Material da rausgeholt und dann die Ecke mit Beton und Eisen vergossen.
Da ging einiges an Geld drauf und sehen tut man es auch nicht... aber ich habe nun das gefühl, dass die Ecke mit nicht nachgeben wird.

Lange rede kurzer Sinn... Der Untergrund bestimmt die Maßnahmen (unter Berücksichtigung der möglichen Risiken)

Nachtrag:und ja, natürlich bedeutet das Wasser auch wieder Gegendruck, welches natürlich wieder stabilisiert... aber wenn der Untergrund nachgibt, dann sucht sich das Wasser den Weg...und es wird ihn finden.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Betonnschalsteine ohne Bodenplatte ?*

Ich würde lieber den Untergrund ordentlich vorbereiten, d.h. Kiesfundament verdichtet und Vlies drauf + am Besten noch eine Lage Bitumenbahn, dann hochmauern aber auch von draußen gegen Feuchtigkeit abdichten - lieber einmal richtig machen. Die Schalensteine sind ja nicht günstig 

Ich hatte 50x50er Gehwegplatten auf per Fuß verdichtetem Boden gelegt und darauf dann einen Schalensteion und darauf dann die Notüberlaufwanne - nach nun 3 Jahren musste ich das neu machen da sich einiges gesenkt hat.


----------



## laolamia (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Betonnschalsteine ohne Bodenplatte ?*

hallo!

mach es nicht auf gewachsenem boden, da ist immer bewegung drin.
spaetestens im winter wird das reissen.

gruss lao


----------



## Zacky (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Betonschalsteine ohne Bodenplatte ?*

Hi. 

Ich habe meinen Schwimmteich auch mit Betonschalsteinen, ohne Fundament und ohne Bodenplatte gebaut. Bei mir habe ich 17,5 cm Schalsteine verwendet. Jetzt baue ich einen Koiteich in identischer Weise.

Ich habe diese lediglich auf den gewachsen Boden gestellt und meine Wände haben auch eine Höhe von 1,80 m. Sicher mögen hier einige Recht haben, dass es ein gewisses Restrisko mit sich bringt, diese Mauern nur so "in den Sand" zu stellen. Aber was sollen diese Wände denn bewirken!? Die Wände dienen doch ausschließlich der betonierten Modellierung eines Teiches. In meinem Falle habe ich die Schalsteine in einem Mauerwerksverbund aufgebaut und lediglich die obersten 3 Reihen mit Stahl verstärkt bzw. mit dem Stahl einen umlaufenden Kranz gebildet, da sie auf der einen Seite auch etwa 40cm aus dem Boden ragen. Dann alles schön mit Estrichbeton in B25 ausgegossen  Ist auch gut wasserdicht.

Die Wände dienen meiner Meinung nach nur als Formgebung bzw. eben für den Aufbau von steilen Wänden, denn wenn der Teich dann mit Folie und Vlies ausgekleidet wird, Wasser eingefüllt ist, heben sich die druckseitigen Kräfte gegeneinander auf. Von außen der Sand, von innen die 20-30 qbm Wasser. Die Schalsteinwand wird sich nicht mehr viel bewegen und dient ausschließlich der Trennung und bieten zudem Sicherheit vor Wurzeln.

Die Bodenabläufe habe ich dann separat in den Sand gelegt und mit einen Betonbett versehen. Auch habe ich die Ablaufrohre im Graben mit Beton ummantelt. (In diesem Punkt sind aber verschiedene Meinungen vorhanden.)

Bei einer Kombination mit Bodenplatte würde ich größere Risiken sehen,  was das Reissen der Wände etc. betrifft. Die Bodenplatte sollte dann vermutlich 15-20 cm dick und mit Stahlbewährungsmatten ausgelegt sein. Das geht dann schon wieder mehr ins Geld. Auch wenn sich dann die Bodenplatte auf Grund der Wassertraglast anders setzt, als die Wände kommt es eher zu Rissen und Bruchstellen.

Selbst wenn sich der Boden weiter setzt, was auf jeden Fall geschehen wird, sollte eine gute Folie mit Vlies diese Schwankungen oder auch auftretende Risse überbrücken und ausgleichen. Ist doch im Grunde mit Betonschalsteinen nichts anderes, als wenn sich jemand in den guten Lehmboden hinunter arbeitet und nur Folie & Vlies verlegt. Nicht jeder hat diesen festen Lehmboden, so auch wir mit märkischen Sand, da würde es ohne Mauern fast gar nicht gehen.

Meine Meinung, Betonbecken mit Bodenplatte nicht unbedingt notwendig - außer bei Verarbeitung von Glasfasermatten und Anstrich als Wanne.

Das fertige Becken stand auch gut 2 Jahre im Rohbau (also ohne Folie etc.) und es hat sich nichts bewegt. Jedenfalls nichts, was ich bisher sehen konnte.

Nachtrag: Die Wände an der Terrasse würde ich ggf. tiefer setzen und auch in stärkerer Wanddicke 24 o 36cm aufbauen. Bei Bedarf könnte man sich die Arbeit machen, ein komplettes Terrassenfundament zu erstellen, welches wie ein Fensterkreuz aufgebaut ist. So würden sich die Lasten auf der Terrasse auch besser verteilen und nicht nur auf der Teichwand lagern.


----------



## nature-man (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Betonschalsteine ohne Bodenplatte ?*

Hallo,

besten Dank für die schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten. Ich werde erst einmal die 1,80 Tiefe graben und es von dem Boden abhängig machen.Scheint ja beides zu klappen. 

Besten Dank !
Gruß Marcel


----------

